# How to kill blue clove poylps



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

so i have a rasta frag of about 10 heads but it is getting covered in those annoying blue clove poylps. does any one know a good way to get rid of the blues and save the rastas?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

KG20 said:


> so i have a rasta frag of about 10 heads but it is getting covered in those annoying blue clove poylps. does any one know a good way to get rid of the blues and save the rastas?


Take the rock out of the tank, mix up a kalk paste. Smear it on the polyps you want gone. It will "burn" them. Rinse the rock, and put back into the tank.

Or, remove the zoo's. A chisel works great for this.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Or, remove the zoo's. A chisel works great for this.

Use the chisel and when a couple heads break away from the rest then sell them to me!


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

What's a fair price per poylp? I have had offers from 1 dollar a poylp up to 40 per poylp


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

KG20 said:


> What's a fair price per poylp? I have had offers from 1 dollar a poylp up to 40 per poylp


For selling them? If they are true rasta, then they have some value, and marc3lo, and explor3r would both be able to give you a fair valuation on them. You can just reglue them a new rock. Or plugs for resale 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Do they look like these?


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes they do. I am new to the forum but not new to collecting zoas.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

I will be glad to buy some off you, PM me if you are willing to part with some of them.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

KG20 said:


> Yes they do. I am new to the forum but not new to collecting zoas.


I wasn`t questioning what you have it`s just that there are so many different images when I google them...


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i think these are true rastas....










bud dum cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lmao

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

lol very clever

thank you so much to marc3lo for helping me out. The blue cloves are all gone as of today. those bastards always seem to pop back up unfortunately. 

i will make a new thread when I am ready to sell the rastas


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

So, how do you control blue clove polyps?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> So, how do you control blue clove polyps?


I inject heads (mushrooms) with the syringe with alkalinity liquid from 2 part solutions. I helps for the long time, but they will grow again in a few months.

tried Aptasia X, but almost killed elegance coral close to the injection area

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

